# 1 18 Ya had to be there



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a great day going , I called a flock of birds in and dropped 2 out of the flock ,then it all went south.One bird dropped deadder than grand pa's pecker the other hit the ground running . Do you know how fast these things can run . Anyway this bird has about a seventy five yard head start on me so here I go as fast as my short legs will take me .I'm closing the distance a bit , and he starts a flappin them wings and gets another 50 or so yards on me now the race is on . All the time I'm hoping to swat his butt soon cause I need a nap. He's almost out of the bean field and theres a ditch then a corn field . I know he's going to take a break in the ditch .....RIGHT . not this bird it flaps and flopps over the ditch into the stubble field . I am hot on his trail when I found out just how deep the water is in that ditch TFB now I;m really going to kill this bird . He's out of sight by now so I catch my breath almost, and start back after him . I still cant see him but them web feet leave a good trail as he is running down the corn rows . This goes on for another 100 plus yards and there he is I got him . He's trapped between me and the highway fence and he is trying to get through the fence . I cant shoot him (to close to the highway ). But I have the upper hand ,hes stuck in the fence . That is until I was about to grab him ,well he kind of got free but I did manage to grab a wing . Did you ever grab a goose by the wing not a good idea . Thats when the fight started .there for a bit I thought he had me but I got a few good licks in and I got him in kind of a reverse wing bar choke hold That I seen the NY city cops demonstrate . It worked . 

God I love hunting ,But I'm getting to old for this poop 

PS;It was a solo hunt


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Great story! You need a dog!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats a pretty funny story. Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

